# STEAM auf Linux -- kommt's oder nicht?



## Dragonix (22. April 2010)

Update 17.7.12:
Nachdem diverse Entwickler einen Job bei Valve angenommen haben (http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=valve_linux_sdl&num=1), kommt hier mal was offizielles!
---
Update 25.04.2012: Michael Larabel (von Phoronix) war bei Valve und hat dort vieles gesehen (u.a. Steam Linux binaries, L4D2 auf Linux, ...): http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=valve_linux_dampfnudeln&num=1. Scheinbar entwickelt Valve den Linux Client nicht einfach so (evtl. auch für eine eigene Konsole?), sondern ist allgemein sehr an der Linux Platform interessiert, im Artikel ist auch von Kritik an der Windows 8 Preview zu lesen.

Update: 30.03.2012
So... alter Teil unten,
UPDATE
hier: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTA3OTY
Inhalt: Der Inhaber von Phoronix hat 'ne Mail von Gabe Newell bekommen, in der steht, dass Valve Probleme mit Verzögerungen innerhalb von Treibern (unter Linux) hat. Nun hat Gabe Newell gefragt, ob er da evtl. jemand kennt, der ihnen helfen könnte.

M.e. sehr fraglich, andererseits hat er's scheinbar von anderen "Kontaktleuten" bei Valve bestätigt bekommen, dass die Mail wirklich von Gabe Newell ist. Sehr interessant, angeblich gibt's nächste Woche ein Update!

(Hab mich, aufgrund gleicher "Gerüchteküche" als Quelle dafür entschieden, den Thread wieder raufzuholen)


----
Nachdem ein Mac Port von Steam angekündigt wurde (im März), ist ja auch wieder die Hoffnung auf eine Linux Portierung aufgekeimt (wechsel auf WebKit, Source Spiele mit OpenGL usw)... heute haben sich die Hinweise für eine Portierung auf Linux weiter verdichtet, es ist eine steam binary (mit so lustigen Dateien wie Bibliotheken für das User Interface, ...) aufgetaucht: http://store.steampowered.com/public/client/steam_client_linux
Volle Nachricht bei phoronix: [Phoronix] There Is No Doubt, Steam Is Coming To Linux!
Blöder Zufall oder steckt was dahinter, was meint ihr?

Update 24.04.2010: Die Files sind weg, warum auch immer..
Update 26.04.2010: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=ODE4Mw Phoronix hat in einigen Windows Dateien (friendsUI.dll, gameoverlayui.dll, vgui2.dll um mal die m.e. auffälligsten zu nennen) wieder Hinweise auf Linux gefunden. Also m.e. übertreibt's der gute Autor ein bisschen mit seinem "Ich will was finden und ne News machen", aber die Sache wird interessant...
Update 30.04.2010: Heute gab's das 2. Update. Ich hab langsam die Vermutung, dass das immer zu den Windows Updates auch aktualisiert wird?! Ob das gut oder schlecht ist, kp . Bei phoronix haben's jetzt welche geschafft, dass der steamclient nicht mehr crasht, sich aber trotzdem ohne gui einfach beendet..
Update 01.05.2010: Wieder ein Update für Windows, wieder ein Update für Linux. Starten lässt sichs aber immernochnicht...
Update 2 01.05.2010: Schon wieder ein Update.. was zur Hölle machen die..
Update 3 01.05.2010: Es existiert ein Screenshot von einem Linuxdesktop auf dem.. ein Steam (wenn auch in einer recht anfänglichen Version) zu sehen ist.. Fake?
Update 4 08.05.2010: Man kann sich jetzt schon zum (noch leeren) Hauptbildschirm "durchhacken": http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=ODIyOQ wird interessant...


----------



## DerSitzRiese (22. April 2010)

Die meisten Spiele laufen doch gar nicht unter Linux, oder!? Ich denke mal der Markt ist zu klein.


----------



## retarDeD.aNiMaL (22. April 2010)

steam unter wine läuft doch 
natürlich nich alle spiele aber für cs 1.6 reichts.
Portierung auf Linux wäre für mich interessant, wenn auch alle Spiele "mitportiert" werden würden.


----------



## iRaptor (22. April 2010)

Das würde es auch Entlich mal fördern das man von den Monopolisten Microsoft wegkommt.


----------



## thecroatien (22. April 2010)

hmmm,

wenn das Passieren würde, hätten EINIGE User mehr, einen Grund Linux nutzen zu können!

Ich würde es gutheißen.

GRüße


----------



## Bauer87 (22. April 2010)

Die Source-Engine wurde im letzten Sommer für Linux angekündigt: Postal 3 soll in diesem Herbst mit Source-Engine für Linux kommen. Goldsource (CS1.6, HL1, etc.) ist eh ne modifizierte Quake1-Engine, die sollte ohne große Veränderungen unter Linux laufen — wenn Valve da nicht zu viel zum Schlechten hin geändert hat. Und wenn es schon für MacOS portiert wurde, warum nicht gleich auch für Linux?

Der Gedanke, als Gamer Linux zu benutzen, ist ja eigentlich gar nicht so verkehrt. Wenn ich bedenke, dass ich in vielen Benchmarks unter Linux bis zu 50% mehr Performance habe als unter Windows… Da lacht das Gamerherz.


----------



## Dragonix (22. April 2010)

Bauer87 schrieb:


> Die Source-Engine wurde im letzten Sommer für Linux angekündigt: Postal 3 soll in diesem Herbst mit Source-Engine für Linux kommen. Goldsource (CS1.6, HL1, etc.) ist eh ne modifizierte Quake1-Engine, die sollte ohne große Veränderungen unter Linux laufen — wenn Valve da nicht zu viel zum Schlechten hin geändert hat. Und wenn es schon für MacOS portiert wurde, warum nicht gleich auch für Linux?
> 
> Der Gedanke, als Gamer Linux zu benutzen, ist ja eigentlich gar nicht so verkehrt. Wenn ich bedenke, dass ich in vielen Benchmarks unter Linux bis zu 50% mehr Performance habe als unter Windows… Da lacht das Gamerherz.


Aber ich bin bei solchen Ankündigungen vorsichtiger geworden.. man denke nur an das UT3 Debakel. Der Port war doch mehr oder weniger fertig (so sahen zumindest m.e. die Bilder aus), aber rausgekommen ist er dann nicht.. hoffentlich sind die Leute von Postal da zuverlässiger. Wär natürlich toll, wenn Valve dann auch was draus machen würde. Mal so ne Frage am Rand: Gibt's ein source basierendes Spiel, für das man Steam nicht braucht?


----------



## Jared566 (23. April 2010)

Wenn Steam wirklich ALLEN Steam-Spiele unter Linux zum Laufen bekommt, steige ich sofort komplett um ^^

Mfg Jared


----------



## Bauer87 (23. April 2010)

Dragonix schrieb:


> Gibt's ein source basierendes Spiel, für das man Steam nicht braucht?


Vampire — The Masquerade: Bloodlines. Das erste Spiel überhaupt mit Source-Engine und vielleicht das beste Spiel in Relation zum finanziellen Erfolg.

PS: Von allen Spielen redet keiner. Es geht um die Spiele von Valve. Zudem sind viele Indy-Games auch (abseits von Steam) schon lange für Linux zu haben. Die wird es dann womöglich auch über Steam geben.


----------



## Dragonix (24. April 2010)

http://store.steampowered.com/public/client/steam_client_linux ist jetzt weg. Wieso auch immer?! Waren die Dateien evtl nicht für die Öffentlichkeit bestimmt? Aber dann hätte man sie doch bitte von vornherein nicht auf nen *öffentlichen* server in ein *public* Verzeichniss rein.. Ich verstehs nich  Oder wars evtl doch nur eine Verarsche bzw. Werbung?


----------



## zcei (24. April 2010)

Leute überlegt doch mal!
Warum sollte sich Valve sowas antun?
Zumal die richtige Linux Community einen riesen aufstand machen würde. Wofür steht Linux? Open-Source, meine Freunde!
Und was sind so ziemlich alle Spiele? Richtig! Closed-Source.

Die würden glaub ich nicht weit kommen, wenn ich mich nicht täusche steht bei den Linux Bestimmungen, dass man nur Open Source für Linux publizieren darf.


----------



## Dragonix (25. April 2010)

Warum sich das Valve antun sollte? Keine Ahnung! Das wissen wohl nur die.. Ich tipp mal auf Publicity, marktbeherrschende Stellung ausbauen, nett sein, sich alle Möglichkeiten offen halten, ... Valve hat schon viel gemacht um bei ihrer Community gut darzustehen.
Und Linux steht eventuell für Offenheit, aber es ist definitv erlaubt Closed Source Apps zu erstellen, vertreiben, verkaufen, verschenken, .... Beispiele: Flash, Adobe Reader, UT2004, World Of Goo, ETQW, TeamSpeak, Opera, Avira, ...

Ob Valve erfolg hat (falls sie es überhaupt machen): Keine Ahnung. Ob sie sich beliebter machen würden? Vermutlich. 

Jede Reise beginnt mit dem ersten Schritt


----------



## retarDeD.aNiMaL (25. April 2010)

würde es gut finden - dann kann ich meine windoof partition öfter mal ruhen lassen


----------



## Bauer87 (25. April 2010)

Warum Valve das machen sollte, ist klar: Valve hat im Steam-Store sehr viele Spiele, die eh unter Linux laufen. Wenn Valve jetzt Steam (und nur das) portiert, haben sie schon ein großes Angebot. Somit könnte Valve es gelingen, an ein Quasi-Monopol für Linux-Games zu gelangen. Wenn sich dann erst mal etabliert hat, dass man Linux-Games über Steam bekommt, ist das kaum noch aufzuholen. Es geht halt nichts über Gewohnheit… Microsoft zum Beispiel lebt nur davon: Wären die Nutzer nicht an Windows und MS Office gewohnt, gäbe es für 80% der Nutzer keinen Grund, es zu nutzen. Oder Google: Warum nutzt man nicht Yahoo oder Bing? Marktmacht im IT-Bereich fußt auf Gewohnheit.



zcei schrieb:


> Wofür steht Linux? Open-Source, meine Freunde! Und was sind so ziemlich alle Spiele? Richtig! Closed-Source.


Für mich steht Linux vor allem für überragende Performance. Es gibt auch viele Linux-Anwender, die den Opera benutzen. Oder unfreie Treiber von AMD und nVidia. Offener Quellcode ist toll, aber nicht der einzige Grund für Linux — freie Betriebssyteme gibt es viele. Linux ist einfach das beste Betriebssystem, was es zur Zeit gibt. Und warum sollte jemand Stress schieben, weil jemand Software dafür entwickelt? Ubuntu, die größte Linux-Distribution, zeigt seit langem, dass ein offener Umgang mit unfreien Programmen durchaus positiv beim Nutzer ankommt. (Siehe Flash, MP3, nVidia-Treiber etc.)



zcei schrieb:


> Die würden glaub ich nicht weit kommen, wenn ich mich nicht täusche steht bei den Linux Bestimmungen, dass man nur Open Source für Linux publizieren darf.


Das ist einfach falsch. Man darf Linux selbst und Derivate nur frei publizieren. Programme dafür dürfen ihren Code aber natürlich geheim halten. Es gibt genügend Beispiele dafür —ein paar habe ich oben schon genannt.


----------



## riedochs (25. April 2010)

Der Spielemarkt für Linux ist ja ansatzweise vorhanden. ID Games gibt es teilweise für Linux. Wenn die Entwickler nicht auf DX sondern OpenGL setzen würden wäre es gar kein Problem Spiele für Linux zu portieren.

Letztendlich sehe ich das als Chance.


----------



## zcei (25. April 2010)

Schon gut ich  nehm ja alles zurück 

Mit dem veröffentlichen hatte ich mich nicht so informiert, das war ne Info von nem Linuxfreak aus meinem Freundeskreis.
Trotzdem finde ich die Vorzüge von OpenSource besser 
Frage ist auch: wer will den Source Code überhaupt 

Und ihr habt natürlich auch in der Hinsicht recht, dass ich nicht genau gelesen hab. Es geht um Steam an sich und nicht um die Games.
Das müsste ja eigentlich möglich sein, und wenn Games dann schon laufen unter Linux ist doch super

P.S: Erare humanum est  sry


----------



## Pixelplanet (25. April 2010)

Bauer87 schrieb:


> Offener Quellcode ist toll.



aber für die wenigsten relevant

die meisten Anwender wollen einfach das es Funktioniert denen ist egal ob Open oder Closed Source

eventuell könnte Linux mal groß rauskommen in so ca. 10 -20 Jahren wenn die Aktuelle Jugend eigene Kinder hat und diese mehr mit sowas aufwachsen als wir es schon getan haben.

wobei selbst dann den meisten leuten ein Quell code völlig egal sein wird


----------



## Dragonix (25. April 2010)

" wobei selbst dann den meisten leuten ein Quell code völlig egal sein  wird"
Nur mal so als Denkanstoss: Unter Linux gabs das große "wo bleibt 64-Bit Software/Treiber" Problem nicht... zumindest lange nicht in diesem Ausmaß..


----------



## rebel4life (25. April 2010)

Linux will gar nicht ein Windows Ersatz sein und das kann es auch gar nicht, da es ein vollkommen anderes System ist. Viele sehen es als kostenlosen Ersatz an, ist es aber nicht, wer es so betrachtet, der hat von dem System keine Ahnung.

Der Wert der Kernels wird ca. auf 1Milliarde geschätzt, also schon einiges. Das ist aber nur dadurch möglich, dass viele Entwickler daran arbeiten und der Quellcode frei verfügbar ist.

Per Wine läuft Steam aber eh einwandfrei, die meisten Spiele auch, ne native Linux Version wäre schon eine Sache, wird aber wahrscheinlich nicht erscheinen.


----------



## lazy (26. April 2010)

Dragonix schrieb:


> Nur mal so als Denkanstoss: Unter Linux gabs das große "wo bleibt 64-Bit Software/Treiber" Problem nicht... zumindest lange nicht in diesem Ausmaß..




Gibt es das denn unter Windows noch? Bin selber Ubuntu-User und habe noch 32 Bit, wenn in drei Tagen die 10.04 rauskommt wird wohl auch umgesattelt  

Aber BTT: Steam wird wohl für die meisten Linux User eher uninteressant sein. Wer Zocken will (und dafür steht das nurmal) wird letztlich fast immer wieder bei Windows landen. 

Das Tolle an Linux ist einfach, dass du alles verändern kannst. Du kannst in den Config Dateien herumschreiben und dir die Sachen so machen wie du sie brauchst.  Auch hier wird das ganze nochmal deutlich, es ist nicht das Ziel, dass die ganze Welt Linux benutzt.


----------



## Freakless08 (26. April 2010)

Dragonix schrieb:


> Aber ich bin bei solchen Ankündigungen vorsichtiger geworden.. man denke nur an das UT3 Debakel. Der Port war doch mehr oder weniger fertig (so sahen zumindest m.e. die Bilder aus), aber rausgekommen ist er dann nicht..


Der Port war schon lange fertig, aber EPIC hat den Programmierer nicht bezahlt, da er nicht bei EPIC angestellt ist und somit hat er auch den Port nicht freigegeben. Ist doch wohl klar - Epic macht mehr Gewinn weil die Linuxuser dann auch zu UT3 greifen und der Programmierer geht leer aus.


----------



## A3000T (27. April 2010)

Erst regen sich alle Leute über Steam auf und jetzt wollen sie es auf alle möglichen Betriebssysteme verbreitet wissen? Die Welt ist seltsam.


----------



## Bauer87 (27. April 2010)

Über Steam hab ich mich nie aufgeregt, da konnte ich schon immer einen gewissen Service bei erkennen. (Installation ohne Medium, auf so vielen Computern wie man will, etc.) Über Online-Zwang und CD im Laufwerk rege ich mich dagegen sehr auf.

Am besten bleibt aber natürlich gar kein Kopierschutz. Aber da ist die Auswahl an hochwertigen, neueren Titeln ja leider sehr beschränkt. Wobei es wirklich sehr gute Indy-Games (meist ohne Kopierschutz) gibt…


----------



## rebel4life (27. April 2010)

@A3000T:

Du pauschalisierst hier aber ein wenig stark.


----------



## A3000T (27. April 2010)

@Rebel  vier Leben:

Wenn ich mich daran entsinne, wie sich (zumindest damals) alles über Steam beschwert hat, weil halt eben kein Medium mehr und so, dann glaub ich, dass dem wohl nicht so ist.

Davon abgesehen ist Steam immer so ne Sache: Wer wie ich eine 1000er Leitung hat, der möchte sich Spiele nicht "mal eben" schnell über Steam ziehen. Schon allein deshalb, weils nicht geht. Natürlich wäre es für Linux ne bessere Sache, als überhaupt keine Spiele und so (DSL-Technisch) arme Schweine wie ich sind auch nicht mehr die Regel, aber ich für mich persönlich kann da keinen Mehrwert finden.


----------



## Bauer87 (27. April 2010)

Linux ohne Internet-Anbindung ist wie Windows ohne optisches Laufwerk…


----------



## rebel4life (27. April 2010)

Ubuntu kann mich sich kostenlos auf der CD zuschicken lassen. 

Linux ohne Internet macht aber in der Tat keinen Spass, denn die vielen, frei verfügbaren Programme machen für mich den Reiz aus, da installier mal mit nem Befehl 200 Minispiele in ner Minute wenn mir langweilig ist und hab dann einiges zum rumprobieren...


----------



## A3000T (27. April 2010)

> Ubuntu kann mich sich kostenlos auf der CD zuschicken lassen.



Dich kannst es auch auf (fast) jeder Linuxheft DVD abstauben. 



> Linux ohne Internet-Anbindung ist wie Windows ohne optisches Laufwerk…


Ja und genau wie beim OL ist auch beim Inet die Geschwindigkeit, bzw. Bandbreite entscheident (jaja, Zuverlässigkeit auch *sülz*)


----------



## Dragonix (1. Mai 2010)

Also.. angeblich hats jetzt einer geschafft, tatsächlich ein Bild von Steam anzeigen zu lassen. Was das heißt? Vorerst mal überhaupt nix. Aber.. es existiert definitv ein User Interface (das fleißig aktualisiert wird). Und man braucht für dedicated server, .. definitv kein user interface für den Steamclient.
"Beweis" (kann natürlich auch fake sein).. http://img72.imageshack.us/img72/5539/screenshotfgq.png

Man darf gespannt sein 

Update: Login-Screen: http://www.phoronix.com/image-viewer.php?id=0x2010&image=screenshot_steam_second_lrg (Phoronix). Das könnte zumindest mal nen login-screen werden


----------



## iGreggy (1. Mai 2010)

Offiziell soll Steam für Mac ja im Mai kommen. Eine Linuxversion halte ich für sehr unwahrscheinlich. Ganz einfach weil ein Großteil der Linuxnutzer Free Software Fanatiker sind, und proprietäre Sachen boykottieren die bis aufs Blut. Das wird wohl auch Grund sein warum viele Hersteller Linux meiden.Ist nur ein Gedanke meinerseits.


----------



## midnight (1. Mai 2010)

iGreggy schrieb:


> Offiziell soll Steam für Mac ja im Mai kommen. Eine Linuxversion halte ich für sehr unwahrscheinlich. Ganz einfach weil ein Großteil der Linuxnutzer Free Software Fanatiker sind, und proprietäre Sachen boykottieren die bis aufs Blut. Das wird wohl auch Grund sein warum viele Hersteller Linux meiden.Ist nur ein Gedanke meinerseits.



Selten so viel Schwachsinn gelesen. Vermutlich sind in deiner Welt alle Linux-Nutzer auch Kommunisten, hm?

Ich halte eine Linux-Umsetzung für wahrscheinlich, von OSX zu Linux ist kein unbedingt großer Schritt.

so far


----------



## Dragonix (8. Mai 2010)

Also wenn das kein Fortschritt ist: [Phoronix] At This Rate, Don't Be Surprised If You See Steam Soon

Login geht, man sieht hier und da nen logo, blos die Schriften fehlen und Grafikfehler.. aber ich glaub, langsam kann mans als "Offiziell" betrachten 

Edit: Noch ein Screenshot, weils so schön is: http://img41.imageshack.us/img41/1041/steam5.png man kann wohl also -- zumindest in der theorie (keine schriften) schon Nachrichten verschicken


----------



## psyphly (8. Mai 2010)

wenn man daddeln will, macht man sich nich son quatsch wie linux oder mac auffn computer.


----------



## n0stradamus (8. Mai 2010)

Geile Frage 

Ich halte es für ausgeschlossen das Steam auf Linux portiert wird. Dafür gibt es folgende Gründe:

Zu geringen Marktanteil von Linux (klick)
keine DX-Schnittstelle, eine Emulation ist nicht so performant und OpenGL wird (meinesachtens) von den großen Spielen wie Crysis, Modern Warfare und Co nicht unterstützt - und wenn es kaum Spiele gibt, was bringt dir dann Steam?
jede Menge distros und gewiefte Benutzer


----------



## rebel4life (9. Mai 2010)

Und wenn man auch nur ein wenig Ahnung hat, dann schreibt man nicht so einen verallgemeinerten Blödsinn.

Ohne Linux gäbe es kein Internet, die meisten Router, Netzpunkt usw. basieren auf diesem OS (bzw. Unix).

Und man kann sehr wohl unter Linux anspruchsvolle Grafikanwendungen nutzen.


----------



## Bauer87 (9. Mai 2010)

In den Spielen, die Linux und Windows unterstützen hatte in meiner Erfahrung Linux oft einen erheblichen Performance-Vorteil. So habe ich Quake 4 auf einem Rechner, der laut Packung nicht den Mindestanforderungen genügt hat, gespielt — mit maximalen Details und mehr als 20 FPS. Zudem unterstützt die Source-Engine OpenGL, damit also die wichtigste Engine, wenn man auf die Steam-only-Spiele schaut. Nach meinen Zählungen (spontan mal überflogen, was es da so gibt) sind außerdem über 20 Spiele auf Steam schon jetzt Linux-kompatibel.

*Zu DirectX:* Die meisten Spiele (oder zumindest Engines) werden heutzutage so entwickelt, dass sie nicht nur mit einer Grafikbibliothek laufen. Sonst ließen sie sich nämlich nicht zwischen Konsolen außer der (Direct-) XBox und Windows portieren. Auch MacOS hat in den USA etwa 20% Marktanteil. Somit sind OpenGL-Ports großer Engines momentan wieder einfacher. (Zumal technisch nichts dagegen spricht, direkt ohne DirectX zu entwickeln, OpenGL4.0 kann alles, was D3D11 kann.)

Auch nicht zu verachten ist die Tatsache, dass Linux-User offenbar bereit sind, mehr Geld auszugeben als Windows-User: Linux users contribute twice as much as Windows users - Wolfire Games Blog


----------



## bingo88 (9. Mai 2010)

Mit der Performance kann ich bestätigen. Bei mir lief damals Doom 3 und Quake 4 deutlich flotter als unter Windows - allerdings auch nur mit den offiziellen proprietären Grafiktreibern


----------



## Dragonix (12. Mai 2010)

Steam kommt!
Steam for Mac goes live - Telegraph letzter Absatz: 





> Valve has also confirmed that it will make Steam available to Linux  users in    the coming months.


Eine Fehlmeldung halte ich in Folge der bereits existierenden Dateien für sehr unwahrscheinlich.

Noch ne Quelle:
http://www.sevensidedcube.net/technology/2010/steam-for-mac-released-today/


> Steam, Valve’s online gaming  store, will soon have a version for Linux.  Let’s wait for it in the coming weeks.



Angeblich ist's ende Sommer so weit (Beitrag im Steamforum, aber ohne offizielle Quelle. Kp inwieweit das also stimmt).

Verdammt.. Phoronix hat's echt schon vor 2 Jahren gewusst . Hät ich nicht gedacht, dass die recht haben. Der Gipfel wär jetzt, wenn UT3 über Steam für Linux rauskommt. Zu icculus Stellungnahme würd's ja passen ("Ihr würdet den Grund nicht glauben, wenn ich ihn euch sagen würde..").


----------



## iRaptor (13. Mai 2010)

Abwarten und Tee trinken.


----------



## Dragonix (13. Mai 2010)

iRaptor schrieb:


> Abwarten und Tee trinken.



Jep. Mich würds eh interessieren, was der Telegraph für Quellen hat..


----------



## Dragonix (30. März 2012)

Sooo, es gibt neues - hät ehrlich gesagt nicht damit gerechnet. Bin aber auch mehr als gespannt, ob's stimmt.
Lest selbst: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTA3OTY

Kurzzusammenfassung: Valve hat (angeblich) Probleme mit Verzögerungen innerhalb von Treibern unter Linux.

Nächste Woche gibt's (angeblich) mehr Infos, ich bin gespannt.


----------



## blackout24 (30. März 2012)

Phoronix schrieb:


> We are running into a bunch of performance issues in Linux drivers (e.g. 50 millisecond draw calls because the driver is compiling a shader).
> 
> We'd like to hire someone to work on these performance issues. If you know of anyone we should be talking to, I'd appreciate getting connected with them.
> 
> ...



Ohh nein Gauck muss schon zurück getretten und ein neuer Bundespräsident gewählt worden sein, ohne das ich es diesmal mitbekommen habe.


----------



## Jimini (30. März 2012)

Zumindest unter Gentoo gibt es einen Steam-Client, der aber beim letzten Versuch nicht wirklich funktionierte:


> * games-server/halflife-steam
> Available versions:  *2.0!m
> Homepage:            Welcome to Steam
> Description:         client for Valve Software's Steam content delivery program



MfG Jimini


----------



## Dragonix (30. März 2012)

Jimini schrieb:


> Zumindest unter Gentoo gibt es einen Steam-Client, der aber beim letzten Versuch nicht wirklich funktionierte:
> 
> 
> MfG Jimini


 
Ist nur für'n dedicated Server und ohne GUI (also NICHT der Client aus 2010).


Update: Diesmal könnte es wirklich was ernstes sein... http://phoronix.com/forums/showthre...-From-Valve-s-Gabe-Newell&p=256602#post256602 Michael Larabel schreibt zwar m.e. viel zu viel Schrott, aber so eine krasse Lüge würd ich ihm dann doch schon fast nicht mehr zu trauen.. aber naja.. mal den 1.4 abwarten


----------



## Dragonix (25. April 2012)

Ich denk, diesmal ist der Doppelpost gerechtfertigt: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=valve_linux_dampfnudeln&num=1
Chef von Phoronix war bei Valve!


----------



## blackout24 (25. April 2012)

Dragonix schrieb:


> Ich denk, diesmal ist der Doppelpost gerechtfertigt: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=valve_linux_dampfnudeln&num=1
> Chef von Phoronix war bei Valve!


 
Verdammt die Seite läd nicht....

EDIT: Ahh jetzt.

Das sieht doch schonmal gut aus.


----------



## Bauer87 (25. April 2012)

Es gab auch mal Screenshots von UT3, das nativ mit Linux lief. Der Vorteil von Valve ist aber, dass das Studio absolut unabhängig ist und ihnen wohl keiner mit irgendwelchen Lizenzauflagen dazwischen grätschen kann. Wahrscheinlich arbeiten sie also tatsächlich daran, haben aber nicht wirklich einen Zeitplan.

Interessant ist auch die Spekulation, Valves mutmaßliche eigene Konsole könnte auf Linux basieren. Momentan ist da aber ja – wie man es von Valve kennt – nichts konkret. Sie kündigen ja meist erst etwas an, wenn sie fast fertig mit der Umsetzung sind.


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (25. April 2012)

Valve: Steam für Linux kommt - Golem.de

Feier ich!


----------



## fac3l3ss (25. April 2012)

hardware_fanatiker schrieb:


> Valve: Steam für Linux kommt - Golem.de
> 
> Feier ich!


 *__*



MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## RG Now66 (25. April 2012)

hardware_fanatiker schrieb:
			
		

> Valve: Steam für Linux kommt - Golem.de
> 
> Feier ich!



  bin drauf gespannt.


----------



## coroc (25. April 2012)

ich auch


----------



## arcDaniel (25. April 2012)

Super, dann brauch ich Windows immer weniger zu starten 

Gerüchte halten sich ja schon länger, dass Steam an einer Console arbeiten soll, könnte ja auch möglich sein dass Steam ihre Console auf Linux aufbaut. Wenn jetzt schon Titel portiert werden, haben sie bereits Start-Up Titel zur verfügung, was einen Erfolg stärken könnte.

Was die Portierung von Spielen angeht, so hoffe ich dass es nicht nur Spiele von Valve werden sondern auch andere Spiele-Entwickler nachziehen.

Im Prinzip, müssen die Titel ja "nur" von DirectX nach openGL portiert werden. OSX Spiele laufen ja auch unter openGL, zudem ist OSX ja auch ein Unix System, aus genannten Gründen, sollte es so sehr kostengünstig möglich sein jedes Spiel welches auch für OSX Existiert, nach Linux zu portieren.


----------



## blackout24 (4. Mai 2012)

Es tut sich was an der Linux Gaming Front:
Electronic Arts Attending Ubuntu Developer Summit


----------



## coroc (5. Mai 2012)

Wenns stimmt, hätte ich mit Sicherheit nix dagegen


----------



## Vapor3Z (5. Mai 2012)

Geil, ich würde auch umsteigen.
Wobei ich nicht glaube das die meisten es wirklich tun würden.

Stellt euch mal vor Windows verliert eine Menge an Marktanteile, wie wäre die Reaktion?
Im mobilen Bereich wirkt MS ja auch (noch) nicht wirklich mit


----------



## coroc (5. Mai 2012)

Ich benutz sowie so schon Linux 
Wenn Linux MS den Boden unter den Füssen wegzieht, ach das wär schom cool, aber dazu müswsen die Menschen erstmal merken, das es Sachen gibt die gut sind und nix kosten


----------



## Dragonix (5. Mai 2012)

blackout24 schrieb:


> Es tut sich was an der Linux Gaming Front:
> Electronic Arts Attending Ubuntu Developer Summit


 
Das scheint wahr zu sein, gibt mehrere (voneinander unabhängige?) Quellen. Aber ich hab da eher Bedenken bezüglich der Qualität. Viele der Spiele (alle?), die EA früher für Mac portiert hatten, waren keine nativen Ports (Stichwort OpenGL) sondern wurden einfach gegen das Produkt von Cedega (Produkt hieß Cider) gelinkt (s. [1], [2]). Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, war man mit dem normalen Spiel (das man ja notfalls auch unter Windows installieren konnte) und wine besser bedient... Aber vielleicht entscheiden sie sich diesmal (wenns nicht's natives wird, evtl. hat da Ubuntu dann auch ein Wörtchen mitzureden?) für CrossOver, da fließen dann wenigstens alle für die Spiele notwendigen Änderungen zurück in wine.

Andererseits war der (native!) Medal Of Honor: Allied Assault Port (s. [3]) glaub ich doch recht brauchbar?


Grüße
Matthias

Edit: Nach dem Weggang von Timothee Besset fehlt bei id scheinbar "die" Person, die Spiele in ihrer Freizeit nach Linux portieren. http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTA5MzQ - damit ist Rage für Linux m.e. gestorben.

[1] Cedega (software) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
[2] TransGaming Inc. - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
[3] icculus.org headlines


----------



## Mashed (5. Mai 2012)

blackout24 schrieb:


> Es tut sich was an der Linux Gaming Front:
> Electronic Arts Attending Ubuntu Developer Summit


 
Auf Origin kann ich allerdings verzichten. Es gibt sicher viele, die Linux benutzen, weil sie keinen Bock auf den DRM-Mist haben.


----------



## Gast20140625 (5. Mai 2012)

Vapor3Z schrieb:


> Geil, ich würde auch umsteigen.


 
Ich auch.


----------



## SoTrue (5. Mai 2012)

Mashed schrieb:


> Auf Origin kann ich allerdings verzichten. Es gibt sicher viele, die Linux benutzen, weil sie keinen Bock auf den DRM-Mist haben.


 
Das sehe ich nicht so, umso mehr Firmen Linux beachtung schenken umso besser ist das.
Um das Thema Datenschutz geht es hier ja nicht, Origin (EA) hat mit Battlefield, Fifa und sonstigen Reihen gute Spiele im Ärmel.


----------



## turbosnake (5. Mai 2012)

Aberr mittlerweile nicht was mich intressiert BF und FIFA sind für mich nicht intressant.
Und NfS habe sie verpfuscht, die letzten wirklich guten Teile waren Porsche und NFSIII: Hot Pursuit.


----------



## blackout24 (6. Mai 2012)

Ich hoffe bei Blizzard macht es auch noch Klick. Die porten ihre Spiele auf den Mac schon zu Zeiten
wo dessen Userbase kleiner war als die von Linux heute. Das kann also nicht das Argument sein.
Obwohl der Mac die deutlich schlechtere Plattform für Spiele ist durch die eingeschränkte Hardware.
Soweit ich weiß kann man nicht einfach  ne GTX 680 in nen Mac stecken bei Linux jedoch schon.


----------



## fac3l3ss (6. Mai 2012)

blackout24 schrieb:


> (...)
> Soweit ich weiß kann man nicht einfach  ne GTX 680 in nen Mac stecken bei Linux jedoch schon.


 Also in die aktuellen Macbooks, iMacs und Mac Minis geht es schonmal nicht. 
Und in den Pro(welchen die wenigsten Mac User haben und welcher wegen dem eben genannten Grund abgeschafft werden soll) passt die Karte von dem Slot-Format schonmal nicht.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## arcDaniel (6. Mai 2012)

Denke welche Firmen mitziehen werden hängt vom Erfolg der Ersten ab UND mit grosser Wahscheinlichkeit wieviel ins Marketing gepumpt wird.

Wenn ich nun mal bedenke dass Mark Shuttleworth selbst behautet hat dass Ubuntu 2012 von den Herstellern Dell, HP, Lenovo, Asus und Acer vorinstalliert wird.. Steigt die User-Zahl wahrscheinlich und ich bin gespannt wie lange es dauern wird, bis hier im Forum die ersten Noob Fragen aufkommen wie:



> Ich habe mir ein Asus Laptop mit Ubuntu gekauft, und sofort Dragon Age 3, warum kann ich das jetzt nicht Spiel?



Wenn wir auf dem Punkt sind, werden auch mehr Spiele Linux Nativ unterstützen. Ich bin froh dass Valve den ersten schritt macht, EA nachzuziehen scheint.


----------



## blackout24 (8. Mai 2012)

Hier noch etwas mehr belastendes Beweismaterial, dass es nun ernst wird.

Valve



> *Responsibilities*
> [...]
> 
> Port Windows-based games to the Linux platform.
> [...]


----------



## coroc (8. Mai 2012)

Na dann kann ja nix mehr schief gehen

Wäre schon cool


----------



## Dragonix (9. Mai 2012)

blackout24 schrieb:


> Hier noch etwas mehr belastendes Beweismaterial, dass es nun ernst wird.
> 
> Valve


 
Leider schon ziemlich alt, dürft da schon >2 Jahre stehen 

Und das mit EA scheint zu stimmen, gibt wohl erste "Spiele" von EA im Ubuntu Software Center: [Phoronix] EA Begins Their (Sad) Ubuntu Game Push - mangels Ubunutu Installation/Live CD/Freizeit kann ichs aber nicht verifzizeren. Edit: Deutsche Quelle: http://www.pro-linux.de/news/1/18355/ea-vertreibt-spiele-ueber-das-ubuntu-software-center.html
Allerdings sollte man als "richtiger" Zocker wohl doch eher auf Valve zu hoffen.

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## blackout24 (10. Mai 2012)

Deren Präsentation müsste jetzt auch bald laufen, vielleicht kommt noch was. Ist glabue ich 21 Uhr irgendwo an der Westküste am 9. Mai.


----------



## Dragonix (17. Juli 2012)

So, langsam wird's offiziell Linux | Valve !


----------



## blackout24 (17. Juli 2012)

JIZZED IN MY PANTS!


----------



## Dragonix (19. Juli 2012)

Croteam bleibt ihrer Linie treu, Serious Sam 3 läuft auch auf Linux! [Phoronix] Serious Sam 3 Ported To Linux, Running On Ubuntu (laufen ist zzt noch wörtlich zu nehmen, Download gibt's (noch?) nicht).
Aus der Googleübersetzung eines Interviews konnte man schon früher herauslesen, dass Croteam an einem Linux Port wieder interessiert war (bzw. motiviert war, das Spiel für Linux zu portieren, sie habens ja glaube ich zumindest beim 2er selber gemacht)


----------



## Dragonix (21. September 2012)

So, wir nähern uns dem Ziel 
Scheinbar gibt's in Steam jetzt eine Linux Beta. Ferner ist für Serious Sam 3 tatsächlich Linux als gültige Plattform eingetragen. Quelle siehe Phoronix Forum.

Dann noch was offizielles (Left 4 Dead Blog)





> All of this will also be available not just on the PC and Mac, but also for Linux users as well starting in the middle of next month and rolling out from there. We will have more details as we get closer to launch.


Auch wenns unter dem Eintrag "Steam Workshop is coming to Left 4 Dead 2!" steht, bezieht sich das wohl insbesondere auf Left4Dead 2, d.h. spätestens mitte Oktober wird's interessant!

Grüße
Matthias


----------



## Leandros (21. September 2012)

Juhhu. Am besten dann auch noch DotA 2 porten und ich bin glücklich, dann kann ich Windows endlich von meiner Festplatte schmeißen.


----------



## lu89 (21. September 2012)

Also falls es tatsächlich irgendwann mal eine größere Auswahl an Steam Titeln geben sollte, werde ich wohl auch wechseln. Ich finds aufjedenfall gut, dass sich da was tut


----------



## NCphalon (22. September 2012)

Wär ganz nett für Terraria und CotN aufm Netbook


----------



## blackout24 (27. September 2012)

External Beta News | Valve


----------



## Leandros (27. September 2012)

Yay! Need key


----------



## Gast20140625 (27. September 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> Yay! Need key


 
Ich nehme das selbe wie er. 
Danke.


----------



## Dragonix (27. Oktober 2012)

Und nun kann man sich für die Linux Beta bewerben: [Phoronix] Apply To Be Part Of The Valve Linux Beta
Viel Erfolg falls ihr's probiert!

Edit: Ich sehe gerade, blackout24 war schneller. Hier der Link für alle, die nicht so oft in die User News schauen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...-fuer-linux-beta-anmeldeseite-ist-online.html


----------



## SayWhatTF (8. Dezember 2012)

Eine Einladung habe ich vor kurzem erhalten - kam aber noch nicht zum Testen
Hat jemand schon nennenswerte Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## Gast20140625 (8. Dezember 2012)

Nö, wurde auch erst gestern eingeladen. 

Hab's installiert, ging problemlos. Dann hab ich World of Goo installiert und ausprobiert. Ging ebenfalls reibungslos. 

Der Big-Picture Mode funktioniert bei mir aber noch nicht. (Geht in Big Picture Mode und bleibt dann hängen.)


----------



## blackout24 (9. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin schon seit längerem in der Beta. Schade für euch, dass sie Serious Sam 3 nun schon raus genommen haben das war neber TF2 das Spiel was man kostenlos spielen konnte. Aber nun sind einfach zu viele Leute drin, als das Croteam einfach jedem für die Zeit der Beta einfach SS3 bereitstellen könnte was normal etwas kostet. TF2 ist sowieso Free-to-Play und kann auch von leuten außerhalb der Beta gespielt werden. 

Im Prinzip kriegt man mit der Beta nun eigentlich nix außer das man nichtmehr den Login umgehen muss und man in den Foren posten darf. Ich habe mir SS3 aber auch schon einfach gekauft für 9 Euro gibt es das gerade im Sale. 

Mit NVIDIA Karten und neustem Treiber läuft das tadelos nirgends ein Glitch alles auf Ultra 1920x1200 rund 55 Frames im Schnitt selbst in großen Levels.  TF2 prügelt der PC sowieso 300 Frames raus wo es dann abregelt.

Habe leider keine Humble Bundle Games die ich sonst noch spielen könnte die auch schon in Steam eingestellt wurden.


SS3 ist aber wohl das hübscheste Linux Spiel zur Zeit.  Wenn ichs auf Windows 7 mit DirectX Spiele und Ultra Settings ist kein Unterschied zu erkennen verglichen mit OpenGL.


----------



## rhisto (10. Dezember 2012)

Ich freue mich auf jeden Fall drauf


----------



## Dragonix (13. Dezember 2012)

Scheinbar wird ab nächster Woche die Beta "noch offener": [Phoronix] Valve Has A Christmas Present For Linux Gamers

Kleiner Status von mir:
TF2: Lüppt 1a.
SeSam3: Lüppt fast 1a - manchmal hab ich "Nachladeruckler" an Stellen, an denen definitiv nix geladen wird/werden sollte - sonst alles io .

Und eine typische AMD/ATI Geschichte: Der Treiber, der die Performance von Source Engine Spielen unter Linux verbessern sollte, verhindert den Start von Steam  - wurde aber in der Beta 11 (bzw vermutlich auch im regulären Cat 12.12) gefixt...


----------



## blackout24 (13. Dezember 2012)

Steam for Linux Beta Opens Up for Yet More Users | OMG! Ubuntu!

Laut der Quelle die OMGUbuntu zitiert sind jetzt schon 80.000 Leute dabei.

Der Client wurde mit jedem Update merkbar besser. Das auffälligste war die relativ ineffizient gezeichnete UI. Nun klappen die Thread-Vorschau Popups in den Foren auch besser. wenn man mit der Maus drüber geht im Client. Früher waren die sehr träge und haben dann Text verdeckt.

Bin gespannt, wie sie das Steam Repo realisieren damit jede Distribution das neuverpacken kann für ihr eigenes Repo. Allgemein sehr gut, dass Valve versucht sich an Standards an zupassen. Auch was das benötigen von root-Rechten zum Updaten und die Orte der Steam Ordner angeht haben sie regelmässig sich im Forum beteiligt.


----------



## tigersuit (15. Dezember 2012)

Hier laufen World of Goo, Solar 2 und And yet it moves absolut reibungslos. Ubuntu 12.10 64bit auf Thinkpad mit Intel IGP. 
Wenn das neue X unter Linux läuft, hindert mich eigentlich nur noch Civ 5 daran, Windows auch vom Desktop-Rechner zu schmeißen.

Hat hier eigentlich mal jemand Faster than light als Linux-Version von der Homepage gekauft? Kann man das dann einfach in Steam hinzufügen?


----------



## Dragonix (20. Dezember 2012)

Beta ist jetzt auch "offiziell" Open Beta: [Phoronix] The Steam Linux Client Is Now Available To Everyone
Auf der Steam Homepage sieht man auch hier und da jetzt schonmal nen Tux


----------



## TempestX1 (20. Dezember 2012)

Dragonix schrieb:


> Beta ist jetzt auch "offiziell" Open Beta: [Phoronix] The Steam Linux Client Is Now Available To Everyone
> Auf der Steam Homepage sieht man auch hier und da jetzt schonmal nen Tux


 

Jaaaaaaa. *Freu*
Steam für Linux im offenen Betatest | heise open


----------



## Dragonix (25. Januar 2013)

*Steam: Half Life (Linux)*

So, jetzt kann man auch schon Half Life unter Linux spielen. Auch wenn mich die Reihenfolge etwas wundert, hätte schon gedacht, dass Left 4 Dead früher kommt...

Auch Counter-Strike lässt sich starten.


----------



## rhisto (28. Januar 2013)

Bei mir läuft es aktuell auch Fehlerfrei


----------



## Leandros (28. Januar 2013)

Ich will endlich Spiele mit der neuen Source Engine und nicht der alten. Möcht gerne CS:S und DotA 2 daddeln. 
Auf Windows loggen habe ich kein bock.


----------



## blackout24 (5. Februar 2013)

Counter-Strike Source für Linux!


----------



## Leandros (5. Februar 2013)

Was? Wo? Wann?


----------



## blackout24 (5. Februar 2013)

JETZT! Ist in der Library drin lässt sich runterladen.


----------



## Leandros (5. Februar 2013)

Geil! Ich muss Steam Installieren. 

Bitte, gebt mir noch CS:GO und DotA 2! Dann ist alles tutti. Gott, ich liebe Valve.


----------



## Jimini (6. Februar 2013)

Ich habe eben auch mal Steam draufgepackt, was dank einem entsprechenden Overlay sehr einfach umzusetzen war. CS:S läuft sauber, da es allerdings sicherlich 6 Jahre her ist, dass ich das zuletzt gespielt habe, wurde ich zweimal über den Haufen geschossen und bin wieder offline gegangen 

MfG Jimini


----------



## Dragonix (6. Februar 2013)

blackout24 schrieb:


> Counter-Strike Source für Linux!


 
Danke für's Posten!

Hatte Steam zwar am laufen, aber mir ist's garnicht aufgefallen. Gleich installiert und lief einwandfrei !


----------



## ЯoCaT (9. Februar 2013)

Dragonix schrieb:


> Danke für's Posten!
> 
> Hatte Steam zwar am laufen, aber mir ist's garnicht aufgefallen. Gleich installiert und lief einwandfrei !


 wie siehst mit der fps rate aus, also großer verlust zu windows?


----------



## blackout24 (9. Februar 2013)

Mit NVIDIA regelt es beim Frame Limiter von 300 FPS ab.

Habe noch keine Tests gemacht aber Valve spiele sollen unter Linux schneller laufen, als unter Windows.
http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/faster-zombies/

Müsste dafür wohl erst noch ein paar Konsolenbefehle mitgeben, damit es noch höher geht und mal mal ein Timedemo vergleichen kann in Windows und Linux.


----------



## ЯoCaT (10. Februar 2013)

blackout24 schrieb:


> Mit NVIDIA regelt es beim Frame Limiter von 300 FPS ab.
> 
> Habe noch keine Tests gemacht aber Valve spiele sollen unter Linux schneller laufen, als unter Windows.
> Faster Zombies! | Valve
> ...


 geil d.h neuer lan pc D


----------



## msimpr (10. Februar 2013)

Gibts schon

COD MW2

COD Black Ops

COD4 MW?


----------



## Dragonix (10. Februar 2013)

msimpr schrieb:


> Gibts schon
> 
> COD MW2
> 
> ...


 
Nein, gibt es (noch?) nicht. Aber da kann man was ganz nach deinem Geschmack machen: Man kann sie mit wine "emulieren" (Wine Is *Not* an Emulator), bei Interesse warum wine kein Emulator ist ==> wiki...


----------



## blackout24 (14. Februar 2013)

Steam for Linux release celebration sale

Ich bin mich mal eindecken.


----------



## Leandros (14. Februar 2013)

Hat hier eigentlich jemand Arch Linux x64 mit AMD Open Source Treiber? Bekomme CS:S damit doch nicht zum laufen ... und möchte FGLRX nicht nutzen.


----------



## blackout24 (14. Februar 2013)

Habe mit AMD keine Erfahrung, denke aber das an Feature Vollständigkeit nur der prop. Treiber in Betracht kommt.
Was sagt er den?


----------



## Leandros (14. Februar 2013)

CS:S sagt mir Schwarzes Bild. 

FGLRX, was ja der prop. Treiber ist, kommt mir nicht auf meinen Rechner. Da logg ich lieber auf Windows um zum Daddeln (was eh sowas von selten ist). Kein bock bei jedem Linux Kernel Update den ganzen Treiber zu fixen oder laggende Maus zu haben.


----------



## Dragonix (14. Februar 2013)

Kannste knicken, auf der HD7xxx geht (praktisch) noch nix bzgl. 3D, siehe auch hier X.Org Wiki - RadeonFeature bzw. bei Phoronix.

Es kommt wohl auch *Garry's Mod* für Linux - laut einer *privaten* Mail (bei der vermutlich, bezweifelt werden darf, ob sie zur Veröffentlichung gedacht ist/war...). Irritiert mich etwas, ich meinte, die Leute (sind's mittlerweile mehr?) hinter G Mod hatten sich mehrmals recht Linux feindlich geäußert, ich meine sogar den dedicated Server gab's deswegen lange nicht für Linux. Aber das ist schon etwas her, und ich weiß nicht mehr was das für ne Quelle war, also mit vorsicht genießen .

*Edit*: Ich weiß ja nicht, wie das bei Arch ist, aber bei gentoo ist der prop. Ati Treiber eigentlich kein Problem (abgesehen von den "normalen" Amd Linux Bugs ).

*Nochmal Edit*: Mit dem Sale endet übrigens auch die Betaphase von Steam für Linux offiziell, das nur am Rande!


----------



## blackout24 (14. Februar 2013)

Team Fortress 2 Welcomes Linux

Schade, dass ich bis Anfang März kein spielfähigen Rechner habe, nur mein Laptop hier der nur OpenGL 2.1 unterstützt.


----------



## Timsu (14. Februar 2013)

Dann kann ich denke ich wirklich bald mit meinen Hauptsystem auf Linux wechseln.
Bisher habe ich Linux eigentlich nur ohne Desktopumgebung genutzt, daher meine etwas OT Frage:
Mit welchem Windowmanager habe ich so etwas wie Aero Peek/Aero Snap (scheint laut erster Recherche bei XFCE zu gehen) und ganz wichtig: Wo habe ich die Funktion, wo ich durch Mausradklick scrollen kann? (Browser, Textverarbeitung)


----------



## Bauer87 (14. Februar 2013)

Ich hat mit meiner Radeon HD 5750 und freiem Treiber schon CSS gespielt. Allerdings musste ich die Details deutlich reduzieren. Aber selbst mit meiner HD4200 im Laptop läuft es noch halbwegs. Einziges Problem war, dass S3TC offenbar erst mit neueren Versionen halbwegs unterstützt wird. Musste also mein Chroot-Ubuntu, das ich für Steam benutze, von 12.04 auf was aktuelleres updaten.


----------



## blackout24 (14. Februar 2013)

Timsu schrieb:


> Dann kann ich denke ich wirklich bald mit meinen Hauptsystem auf Linux wechseln.
> Bisher habe ich Linux eigentlich nur ohne Desktopumgebung genutzt, daher meine etwas OT Frage:
> Mit welchem Windowmanager habe ich so etwas wie Aero Peek/Aero Snap (scheint laut erster Recherche bei XFCE zu gehen) und ganz wichtig: Wo habe ich die Funktion, wo ich durch Mausradklick scrollen kann? (Browser, Textverarbeitung)



Fenstersnapping kannst du überall haben. Bei XFCE muss man noch etwas dafür tun. Bei Gnome 3 und KDE 4.10 ist das Standard.

Bin seit ner Weile mit KDE unterwegs. Sieht schick aus, ist deutlich flinker und effizienter von der UI als man bei den ganzen Eyecandy Sachen erwarten könnte. Für's zocken ist KWin auch wirklich super flott. Verglichen zu Gnome hatte ich ca. 10 % mehr durchschnitts FPS in Serious Sam 3 nach 3 Minuten Benchmark. Außerdem merkt man wieviel einem bei anderen Desktops weggenommen wird. Ist leider ein Trend mit Gnome 3 und Unity. Kann man nichtmal mehr sein Panel verschieben, geschweige denn sein Systray konfigurieren oder Menü. In KDE hab ich 4 Panels mit 10 Systrays wenn ich lustig bin und brauch kein externen Tweaktools oder Extensions um was anzupassen.

Rest kann ich nicht viel sagen, da ich meist am Laptop bin mit Touchpad. Aber gibt nix was ein Binding nicht lösen kann.


----------



## Leandros (14. Februar 2013)

Du redest da über den Abschaum der WMs. Für die richtigen empfehle ich wmii, Awesome, i3 oder als kleine casual variante vllt OpenBox. 

KDE, Gnome, XFCE sind alles riesen Desktop umgebungen mit ca. 1 GB deps. Was im endeffekt einfach nur trash ist.


----------



## blackout24 (14. Februar 2013)

KWin ist aber schneller beim Gaming. Wenn schon Hardcore dann dwm. Awesome kann man ja mit simplen Lua Scripts konfigurieren. Wenns schon die config.h in C editieren und das ganze Paket neubauen lassen.


----------



## Leandros (14. Februar 2013)

awesome. Da kommt auch keine DWM ran.


----------



## blackout24 (14. Februar 2013)

Ist ja glaube ich ein Fork von DWM.


----------



## Leandros (14. Februar 2013)

Ich glaub nicht, kann zumindest nichts zu finden.


----------



## blackout24 (14. Februar 2013)

Gmane -- Announcing awesome


----------



## Leandros (14. Februar 2013)

Ahh. Deswegen kam mir der Source Code auch so bekannt vor.


----------



## Festplatte (16. Februar 2013)

Ich installiere mir gerade extra Ubuntu, nur um bei TF2 diesen coolen Linux-Hut zu bekommen!


----------



## arcDaniel (16. Februar 2013)

Ich habe bis jetzt TF2 noch nie Probiert, das wird aber nun Exklusiv unter Linux nachgeholt


----------



## Festplatte (17. Februar 2013)

Wenn du es bis Anfang März machst, bekommst du auch den Hut!


----------



## Dragonix (9. Juli 2013)

*CryEngine für Linux?*

CryTek sucht scheinbar nach Leuten, die ihre Engine (Client Seite) für Linux betreuen - existieren/laufen tut sie wohl sogar schon auf Linux.
Aber lest selbst: [Phoronix] Crytek Goes Public On Linux Coder For CryENGINE


----------



## Abductee (9. Juli 2013)

Im Prinzip läuft alles was unter Open GL läuft.


----------

